# marital logic



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

wife has headache --> wife is in a horrible mood --> husband listens to music on headphones 

QED


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

So how come it suits the husband that the wife has a headache?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm reminded of a quote from Nick Mount: Poetry is what you write when you can't do what you want to do.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

science said:


> wife has headache --> wife is in a horrible mood --> husband listens to music on headphones
> 
> ...


Maybe someone should write a piece about that??? Called _Symphony in Three Movements_, maybe?

...oh, Stravinksy did that already...so we need another title!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sid James said:


> Maybe someone should write a piece about that??? Called _Symphony in Three Movements_, maybe?
> 
> ...oh, Stravinksy did that already...so we need another title!


Symphony in 4 minus 1 movements.

I think this plot is better suited to a cantata anyway.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Symphony in 4 minus 1 movements.
> 
> I think this plot is better suited to a cantata anyway.


An operetta. It can end with the husband squatting in a corner, hands over his ears, humming Chopin to himself, while the wife, accompanied by an unholy ruckus from the pit, sings something like, "Why am I not appreciated?" as loud as possible.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> An operetta. It can end with the husband squatting in a corner, hands over his ears, humming Chopin to himself, while the wife, accompanied by an unholy ruckus from the pit, sings something like, "Why am I not appreciated?" as loud as possible.


Which piece are you humming?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Which piece are you humming?


I'm afraid to hum. That guy is my hero.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> I'm afraid to hum. That guy is my hero.


What piece were you listening to then?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What piece were you listening to then?


Never thought it'd come to this.

My friend, you are taking this much too seriously.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> Never thought it'd come to this.
> 
> My friend, you are taking this much too seriously.


I am?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

science said:


> wife has headache --> wife is in a horrible mood --> husband listens to music on headphones
> 
> QED


Maybe Mrs science had too much Ramen noodles?


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Science, As long as it doesn't become *martial--*as opposed to marital--logic, you should be okay!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Science, As long as it doesn't become *martial--*as opposed to marital--logic, you should be okay!


Very good point! I'm afraid my wife has already reserved all the very good weapons for herself and the best I can hope is to hide behind a large chair as a form of missile defense.

If it ever comes to that.... We do have a balcony, I might be able to survive the jump...

But no. I would never abandon my CDs.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Shining in the rosy light of morning,
the air heavy
with blossom and scent,
full of every
unthought-of-joy,
a garden invited me

and, beneath a wondrous tree there,
richly hung with fruit,
to behold in blessed dream of love,
boldly promising fulfilment
to the highest of joy's desires,
the most beautiful woman:
_science _in Paradise.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Shining in the rosy light of morning,
> the air heavy
> with blossom and scent,
> full of every
> ...


This is why Couchie is not married.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

science said:


> wife has headache --> wife is in a horrible mood --> husband listens to music on headphones
> 
> QED


What is Q.E.D. here is the phrase "Marital Logic" ~ another for the catalogue of oxymorons


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I (science) was the serpent in the tree in paradise, and the fruit, but the woman was humanity.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

science said:


> I (science) was the serpent in the tree in paradise, and the fruit, but the woman was humanity.


On rare occasion you make a post that I don't want to vomit to after reading, and even rarer you make a post I like. This is the latter.


----------

